# Light choosing 2x28 T5 HO or 4x20 T8 ?



## matthewmalins (May 2, 2010)

Hi i am torn between two light units for my 29gal. I want to use either 2x28watt T5HO unit or a 4x20watt T8. Which do you reckon will give the best light for growing plants such as glosso. Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think either will be fine. If the t-5's have individual reflectors per bulb, it might actually give you more effective light than the t-8 fixture.


----------

